# Halo2 (PC) ADVAPI32.dll



## mustarddd (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just bought Halo2. Popped it in and the first thing I get an error that says, "The procedure entry point CreatProcessWithTokenW could not be located in the dynamic link library ADVAPI32.dll"

I have read your posts and tried the solutions there and it seems to be a different problem. This file already exists in the system32 folder...

Any ideas?


----------



## guru88 (Jun 26, 2008)

what OS are you running? microsoft made Halo 2 only for vista...there are certain patches you can download to run it on XP...but legality does come into question there...


----------



## guru88 (Jun 26, 2008)

your best bet would be to do a google search


----------



## mustarddd (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow. Thanks. Now that you mention it I knew that it was Vista only...I'm an idiot!

Thanks!

Mustarddd


----------

